# couple things



## Pete (Aug 20, 2011)

here, some hybrids (for a change), currently in bloom

Paph. Asteroid (greyi alba x conco-bellatulum)







Paph. Primcolor (concolor x primulinum purpurescens)






Paph. Yellow Tiger (praestans x stonei)






Paph. Bengal Lancers (parishii x haynaldianum)


----------



## Shiva (Aug 20, 2011)

Love them all but when I first saw Asteroid, I only thought: ''Hit me!''


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 20, 2011)

All are lovely, but I _Love_ Bengal Lancers! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Aug 20, 2011)

That's the brightest yellow Primcolor I have ever seen. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## cattmad (Aug 20, 2011)

nice bengal lancers


----------



## Pete (Aug 20, 2011)

my friend had tons of them and i got a few really bright ones and a couple with really nice reddish masks too


----------



## W. Beetus (Aug 20, 2011)

Stunning! I've never seen the last hybrid before. Very nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 21, 2011)

All are very, very nice; I would go for Bengal Lancer and Asteroid!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Aug 21, 2011)

Gorgeous blooms! My favourites are the Primcolor, Yellow Tiger and Bengal Lancers..


----------



## poozcard (Aug 21, 2011)

impressive Bengal Lancers


----------



## Howzat (Aug 21, 2011)

I am impressed with the color of Primcolor. Nice one Pete.


----------



## Wendelin (Aug 21, 2011)

They are all great, but Asteroid is :drool:


----------



## Mathias (Aug 21, 2011)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> All are lovely, but I _Love_ Bengal Lancers! :smitten:



I think so too!


----------



## GuRu (Aug 21, 2011)

Lovely blooms all of them but 'Primcolor' and especially 'Bengal Lancers' are outstanding beauties.


----------



## emydura (Aug 21, 2011)

They are all nice but the Bengal Lancers is a corker. One of the better clones I have seen. Great colour and petal length.

Actually the Bengal Lancers makes me depressed. I was looking at my plant yersterday which had a large advanced spike. I was concerned why the spike had barely moved in the last week. When I looked closely I noticed all the buds had blasted. I have been waiting years for this thing to flower as well. The good news is there is a second spike that is 4 weeks behind. Fingers crossed this one makes it.

David


----------



## Justin (Aug 21, 2011)

wow they're all really really nice.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 21, 2011)

Nice! I'll take the Yellow Tiger and the Bengal Lancers please. :drool::clap::drool:


----------



## swamprad (Aug 21, 2011)

The Bengal Lancers is wonderful, much more colorful than my clone!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 21, 2011)

They are all great -- it would be hard to choose just one!


----------



## Marco (Aug 21, 2011)

that bengal lancers is awesome


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 22, 2011)

Amazing all of them!!!!


----------



## SlipperKing (Aug 22, 2011)

Great stuff as always Pete. I'm under the impression BL is not an easy plant to bloom. An old friend of mine had a clone and I don't recall him ever blooming the thing!


----------



## emydura (Aug 22, 2011)

SlipperKing said:


> Great stuff as always Pete. I'm under the impression BL is not an easy plant to bloom. An old friend of mine had a clone and I don't recall him ever blooming the thing!



I was having a hell of a trouble blooming mine. It had numerous growths but would never flower. This autumn I put it outside for a month with temps below 10oC. I am not sure if that was the cause but it put a up two spikes a couple of months later. All that effort and the spike blasted anyway. 

David


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2011)

another WOW group!!! :drool::drool::drool:
How did I miss this thread? 
I liked my BL alot, I'll let you know how reblooming goes next year, one would think the haynaldianum would make it easier, at least I know I can bloom them, I'm becoming impatient with the parishii though.


----------

